# Duyuru > Gündem >  Erdoğan'ın davası, Aydın Doğan'ın çıkarları vardır!

## bozok

*Mukayese: Tayyip Erdoğan'ın davası, Aydın Doğan'ın çıkarları vardır!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/02/2009* 



Tayyip Erdoğan’la Aydın Doğan’ı epey bir süredir tanıyorum.
Erdoğan’ı hem TGRT’de, hem de Star TV’de defalarca televizyon programıma konuk ettim.

Belli zaman aralıklarıyla yemekler yedik, hasbihaller ettik.
Aydın Doğan’la yakın tanışmam ise Posta gazetesinin Ankara temsilciliğine geçiş sürecinde oldu.

2000’li yılların başında Kanal D Genel Müdürü Faruk Bayhan, Cem Uzan tarafından Star TV’ye transfer edilince Aydın bey o dönem Star Grubu’nun Ankara temsilcisi olan bendenizi ısrarla Posta gazetesine davet etti ve Posta’yı Sabah’a rakip yapacağım diyerek beni ikna etti.

Hülasa çok çok yakından olmasa da Aydın bey hakkında söz edecek kadar bir birikimim var.

Gelelim bu iki ismin birbirine olan benzerlikleriyle farklılıklarına:

*1)* Tayyip Erdoğan ahde vefada örnek gösterilecek isimdir. Ekipçidir, adamlarına sahip çıkar. şahıslara vefası tamdır.
*2)* Aydın beyin vefası kişilerden ziyade kurumunadır. Aydın bey dünü değil bugünü ve hakim realiteleri yaşar.
*3)* İkisi de narsisttir.
*4)* İkisi de ihtiraslıdır.
*5)* İkisi de liderdir.
*6)* İkisi de ölçüsüzdür. Tayyip bey siyasi amaçları için kural tanımaz. Aynı şekilde Aydın bey de medyadaki kesin hükümranlığına halel gelmemesi için değer tanımaksızın en olmadık şeylere müracaat eder.
*7)* Tayyip bey kinci, Aydın bey ise değildir.
*8)* İkisinde de aile kutsaldır.
*9)* Tayyip bey gerektiğinde gözü karadır, buna mukabil Aydın bey daha ihtiyatlıdır.
*10)* Tayyip bey yola çıktığı insanları yarı yolda bırakmaz, Aydın bey ise şartlar değişirse bir anda çark eder ve arkasına bakmaz.
*11)* Tayyip bey hesap sorucu, Aydın bey değildir.
*12)* Tayyip beyin sadık dostları, Aydın beyin ise sadık iş arkadaşlarıyla çalışanları vardır.
*13)* Tayyip bey inançlarını yaşar, Aydın bey inançlarına saygı gösterir.
*14)* Tayyip beyi toplumda seven bir kitle varken, Aydın bey için aynı şey söz konusu değildir.
*15)* Tayyip beyin bir davası Aydın beyin ise çıkar ve hesapları vardır.
*16)* Tayyip beyin cemaat ve grupları vardır, Aydın beyin böyle bir şeyi, yani özel bir grubu ve cemiyeti hiç olmamıştır.
*17)* Tayyip bey siyasete girdiği ilk günden itibaren Aydın Doğan’ı sevmez, buna mukabil Aydın Doğan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın hırsını ve enerjisini her zaman takdir eder.
*18)* Tayyip bey Aydın beyin Almanya ile var olan ilişki ve ortaklığının kendine dönük olduğunu düşünür, Aydın beyse bu ilişkiyle ortaklığın Tayyip beye karşı sigorta olduğuna inanır.
*19)* Tayyip beye göre Aydın Doğan tasfiye edilemezse medya fethedilemez, Aydın Doğan’a göre ise Tayyip Erdoğan gitmezse şirketleri tehdit altındadır.
*20)* İkisi karşılıklı olarak güçlerinin farkındadır ve dolayısıyla ikisi de topyekün imha için harekete geçmeyip mevzi olarak saldırıyor. üyle, çünkü ikisi de biliyor ki topyekün bir savaşta her iki tarafın büyük zararlar göreceği ortadadır.
*21)* Erdoğan eğer Uzan olayında olduğu gibi gözünü karartıp Doğan’ı tasfiye etmezse eşyanın tabiatı gereği kazanan hancı olmasından ötürü Aydın bey olacaktır. Tayyip beyin tasfiye teşebbüsündeki zorluğu, Aydın beyin Uzan misali açıklarının olmamasıdır.


*LiSTE...*
*AKP medyasında kim, hangi gruba mensup?*
Biadçı grup: Fehmi Koru, Mustafa Karaalioğlu, Ekrem Dumanlı, Yusuf Ziya Cömert, Ahmet Kekeç, Mustafa Karahasanoğlu, Hasan Karakaya, Akif Beki, Hüseyin Gülerce, Nuh Albayrak, Serdar Arseven. Taşeronlar: Mehmet Altan, Ahmet Altan, Yasemin üongar, Ali Bayramoğlu, Oral üalışlar, ünder Aytaç-Emre Uslu, İhsan Dağı, Mümtazer Türköne, Cengiz üandar, Eser Karakaş, Etyen Mahçupyan, Halil Berktay. Yalakalar: Engin Ardıç, Emre Aköz, Mahmut üvur, Yavuz Baydar. Samimi destekçiler: Ali Bulaç, Ahmet Taşgetiren, Abdurrahman Dilipak, Mehmet Metiner, İbrahim Karagül, Hayrettin Karaman, Abdürrahim Karakoç. Konjonktür destekçileri: Mehmet Barlas, Nazlı Ilıcak, Taha Akyol, Deniz Gökçe, Hasan Celal Güzel.

...

----------


## bozok

*Rıza Zelyut*
*Doğan Yayın'dakiler anladılar mı?* 
__________________________________________________ ________________________________________________

Asıl söyleyeceklerimize geçmeden önce; Türkiye'deki önemli bir mali operasyonu yeniden hatırlayalım: 2001 krizi ile şirketleri elinden alınmak istenilen birinci grup, üukurava Grubu idi. Yapı Kredi gibi en aktif bir bankayı, bu gruptan *10'da bir fiyatına* çekip aldılar. Pamukbank'ın ismi milyar dolar ederken; üukurova faydalanmasın diye onu da battal ettiler. Bu bankalar üzerinden gidip *Türkcell'i* yemeye çalıştılar. Bu süreçte Doğan Yayıncılık'taki gazetelerin verdiği haberlerin şimdi yeniden okunmasını istiyorum. Hem de o haberleri yapanlar tarafından.

Sonrasında; üukurova Grubu'ndaki gazeteler nefs-i müdafaa yapıp Doğan Holding'le ilgili olumsuz haberlere yer verdiler. *İki önemli yayın grubu birbiriyle savaşırken hükümet bu gelişmeyi zevkten dört köşe olarak izliyordu.*

Sonunda gördük ki *Doğan Grubu da* hedefe konulmuştur. şimdi onlar Doğan Yayın Holding'e kesilen anormal ceza yüzünden feryat ediyorlar.
Haklılar da... Son kesilen 500 milyon dolarlık cezanın mali değil siyasi ceza olduğunu defalarca yazdım. üukurova Grubu'na bağlı Türk Medya'daki bir yazar olarak Doğan Yayın Holding'i savundum; savunmaya da devam edeceğim... üünkü; bu ceza aynı zamanda basın özgürlüğüne kesilmiş bir cezadır da ondan...

şimdi; Doğan Yayın Holding'deki gazetecilerden de aynı biçimde önyargısız ve basın özgürlüğünü herkes için savunan bir tavır bekliyorum.

Bekliyorum; çünkü; bu grubun gazetecileri hala yaşadığımız sürecin tam farkına varabilmiş değiller. 


*TüRK MEDYA, DOğAN'I DA SAVUNUR*

*Basit bir örnek hatırlatayım:* Amerikan beslemesi *Taraf Gazetesi*; kurulduğundan beri üukurova Grubu'nun patronu Sayın Mehmet Emin *Karamehmet'i tehdit ediyor.* Bu gazeteyi yöneten Ahmet Altan; kendisine sızdırılan bir konuşma tutanağından yola çıkarak Sayın Karamehmet'i Ergenekoncu göstermeye kalkıştı. 2002 yılında jandarma istihbarattan iki subayın Sayın Karamehmet'le yaptıkları normal bir görüşme suç unsuru gibi sunuluyordu.

Bu iftirayı, ne yazık ki Doğan Yayın Holding'in gazeteleri de alıp haber yaptılar; o tarafın köşe yazarları Ahmet Altanlaşarak sorular sordular. CNN Türk'te bunlar konuşuldu.

Perşembe günü, Hürriyet'in başyazarı Ertuğrul üzkök; Doğan Grubu'nun Mali İşler Koordinatörü Soner Gedik'in telefonunun dinlenmesinden yola çıkarak bir eleştiri yapıyordu. Hazine'nin Gelirler Genel Müdürü Mehmet Akif Ulusoy ile Sayın Gedik'in yaptığı normal bir telefon konuşması, hükümet yandaşı gazetelere;* 'kanunsuz bir iş'miş gibi*sızdırılmıştı. 
Ertuğrul üzkök, haklı olarak, bu sızdırma işini; *'kanundışı bir telefon dinlenmesinin insafsız bir siyasi mücadele aracı olarak kullanılması'* olarak gösteriyordu. Ona göre de bana göre de *'kamuoyunda sanki kanunsuz pazarlıklar yapılıyormuş hissini uyandırmak için böyle pespaye bir yola başvuruluyor'*

Dün, Türk Medya'ya bağlı Akşam Gazetesi'nin yazarlarından vergi uzmanı Hüseyin Yıldız da Doğan Yayın Holding'in Koordinatörü Soner Gedik'in Gelirler Genel Müdürü Ulusoy ile yaptığı bu konuşmayı, normal bir konuşma olarak değerlendirdi. Yani üukurova Grubu; Doğan Yayıncılık'ı haklı olduğu bu konuda savundu, savunuyor.

*İşte yakıcı nokta,* Doğan Yayıncılık'taki arkadaşlarıma anlatmak istediğim nokta da *tam burasıdır:* Doğan Yayın Holding'in telefonları dinlenirken kötü; onların Maliye yetkilisinden olağan bir talebi, yandaş medyada kanunsuzlukmuş gibi yansıtılırken kötü; lakin 2002 yılında kriz ortamında, bir işadamının aranması neticesinde, iki subaya bilgi vermesi ve bunun çete işi gibi gösterilmesi normal...

*Tekrar soruyorum o cenahtaki arkadaşlara: Normal mi?*

Haberciliğe sonuna kadar evet; lakin devletimizin içine çöreklenmiş gerçek Gladyo'nun üzerini örtmek için sahte Gladyo üreten Altan'ların izinde yürümeye hayır... *İddiam odur ki Ergenekon Terör ürgütü; Gladyo'nun maskelenmesi için üretilmiştir.* İşte Soner Gedik'i de dinleyip yandaş gazetelere ve kanallara dağıtan bu asıl çetedir... 

Temennim bellidir: İki basın grubunun da bu çetenin hedefinde olduğunu anlayalım ve basın özgürlüğü için ortak mücadele verelim...



*28.02.2009 / GüNEş*

----------

